# Canon R5 owners... how has your experience with IBIS been? Works great with all my lenses except one



## seasonascent (Aug 28, 2020)

The IBIS is a thing of beauty in this camera. It works flawlessly with both my Canon EF 85mm 1.4 IS, and my Sigma 50mm 1.4 art lens. However when I attach my Sigma 24-35mm f2, the IBIS is really jittery and unusable. This is both in photo and video mode. 
Anyone had a similar experience or could shed light on why this is happening?


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 28, 2020)

The only electronic (ie, not a manual lens with no comm. to the camera) non-Canon lens I've used on my R5 is the Tamron 24-70 2.8 gen 2 with IS. It seems to work fine in conjunction with the IBIS.

There was another thread on here where someone couldn't get IBIS to work with their Sigma 50 art at all. I think the solution was to hook the lens up to Sigma's USB dock and reset it to the default settings. Maybe try that?


----------



## seasonascent (Aug 28, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> The only electronic non-Canon lens I've used on my R5 is the Tamron 24-70 2.8 gen 2 with IS. It seems to work fine in conjunction with the IBIS.
> 
> There was another thread on here where someone couldn't get IBIS to work with their Sigma 50 art at all. I think the solution was to hook the lens up to Sigma's USB dock and reset it to the default settings. Maybe try that?


That's not a bad idea. Unfortunately I don't own one. Might hit up a local camera store to see if they can help me out.


----------



## Stu_bert (Sep 1, 2020)

seasonascent said:


> That's not a bad idea. Unfortunately I don't own one. Might hit up a local camera store to see if they can help me out.



Yep, and contact Sigma, as maybe it needs a firmware tweak if the reset doesnt work. I've not tried any 3rd party lenses on the R5 yet, but it would not surprise me if we see some firmware tweaks in the coming months - either to improve IBIS or better support of the newer AF capabiltiies.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Sep 1, 2020)

The IBIS is great, but I have found issues with using the fully mechanical shutter with speeds between 1/100 - 1/160. It results in blurry photos with those settings, guessing it's some sort of shutter shock. Have posted a seperate thread about the issue... originally thought it was a firmware problem... curious if others have noticed something similar with shutter shock??


----------



## mkamelg (Sep 5, 2020)

The problem seems to be independent of the mirrorless camera system you have, except Sony A7 III camera.



Z6 Blurry Images – Blurry Images



The solutions to this problem are:

1. Use electronic first curtain shutter (EFCS).

2. Use silent shutter.

3. When using a fully mechanical shutter, turn off the IBIS in the camera and leave the IS on only in the lens.

Point 3. from what I read, unfortunately will not apply to Canon EOS R5/6 cameras https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/ibis-with-tripod.39063/#post-854491 I have no idea why Canon decided to take such a step. For example in Nikon Z6/7 cameras, it looks just like most likely in any other camera with IBIS https://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/63292464


----------



## xps (Sep 7, 2020)

My _personal_ experience after intesive usage for 6 weeks is:

on all RF Ibis works well. Indoor, using the 24-70 2.8 RF allows 0"5s handheld on static objects. The RF 70-200 is really great. At 200mm 1/10s shots are sharp! The 15-35 RF showed sharp images at 0"6s.
on the 600mm L 4 II Ibis is fine, 1/320s image handheld without tripod is sharp. Used with the 1.4 III extender 1/640s is sharp. In some situations the AF hunts for sharpness witht he 1.4III extender, if the contrast is not good. Also I noticed, the Ibis started shaking inside for some seconds - this happendes 4-5 times, but sporadically.
The 100-400 II at 400mm allows 1/100s shots handheld.
My 400 2.8 III is at service since beginning of August (AF failure), so I can´t say something about IBIS with the R5.
On the 85mm L 1.4 great too, 1/5s is sharp handheld
With my sigmas, Ibis dos not work. On the Art 50mm 1.4 and 135 1.8 Art Ibis does nothing. But Sigma told me to buy the Update Adapter to get on firmware updates. (I will keep some of my EF-mount prime lenses - even the AF & Ibis does not work properly, because the adapters allow using ONE drop in filter for all lens diameters. And I ordered some filters from breakthrough photography. )


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Sep 7, 2020)

With my 24-70mm f2.8L lens, I was messing around with the camera set to f8 and ISO 100. I took a shot in a dimly lit room and it ended up as a 5-second exposure. Looking at the result, I couldn't believe how sharp the image was. I was making no attempt to hold the camera still yet the result was not bad. Part of the picture was a wall clock and you can see the second-hand blurring during the exposure yet the clock itself was fairly sharp.


----------



## seasonascent (Sep 17, 2020)

For those interested, I did end up purchasing a sigma usb dock and updated the firmware on the lens. The ibis now works flawlessly, so I'm hapoy.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Sep 18, 2020)

My EF 100-400 II had some issues with the IBIS system on update 1.1 and appear to have been fixed with 1.1.1. It would occasionally vibrate under slow shutter speeds on either the X or Y axis. It no longer does this. It's also much quicker to "catch" when you bring the camera to your eye.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 19, 2020)

mkamelg said:


> ...
> 
> 3. When using a fully mechanical shutter, turn off the IBIS in the camera and leave the IS on only in the lens.
> 
> Point 3. from what I read, unfortunately will not apply to Canon EOS R5/6 cameras https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/ibis-with-tripod.39063/#post-854491 I have no idea why Canon decided to take such a step. For example in Nikon Z6/7 cameras, it looks just like most likely in any other camera with IBIS https://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/63292464


Seems like a priority FW update!


----------



## SteveC (Sep 19, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Seems like a priority FW update!



Pretty much, when you have the lens IS on, you get the IBIS too. They're inseparable.

You'll sometimes see an IBIS item in the menus, but that's when the camera sees you have a lens attached with no IS switch, so that you can turn on what it does have (IBIS alone, in those cases).


----------



## flameholder (Dec 8, 2020)

seasonascent said:


> The IBIS is a thing of beauty in this camera. It works flawlessly with both my Canon EF 85mm 1.4 IS, and my Sigma 50mm 1.4 art lens. However when I attach my Sigma 24-35mm f2, the IBIS is really jittery and unusable. This is both in photo and video mode.
> Anyone had a similar experience or could shed light on why this is happening?



I recently posted a similar problem with my Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8 lens when shooting video. To this day I have not been able to figure out why the IBIS is so jittery with this zoom lens. Oddly enough, the problem is considerably worse at a focal length of 24mm than at 70mm. It is very annoying and renders most of the footage useless.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Dec 9, 2020)

flameholder said:


> I recently posted a similar problem with my Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8 lens when shooting video. To this day I have not been able to figure out why the IBIS is so jittery with this zoom lens. Oddly enough, the problem is considerably worse at a focal length of 24mm than at 70mm. It is very annoying and renders most of the footage useless.


It's interesting as I don't understand why the lens would affect IBIS. As I understand it the sensor moves to keep the sensor in place so to speak as the body moves. You would think a long lens would be more sensitive? I don't shoot video and have never experienced anything like this with my R5. I hope you find an answer to the problem.


----------



## flameholder (Dec 9, 2020)

Thank you, VegasCameraGuy. Yes, it is baffling that the 24mm focal length elicits a stronger response from the system than 70mm. I would have thought it was the other way around.. The sensor motion is very noticeable and abrupt even when holding the camera "still". The jitter seems also to ease down if I refrain from holding body&lens in the usual manner (i.e. one hand on the body/controls and the other hand under the lens) and instead hold the whole thing with my left hand under the lens. It is as if the gyros/accelerometers - or whatever is in there - were more sensitive and responsive when there are two supports (hands) and less so when there is only one support under the center of gravity of the complete system. We'll see...


----------



## Magellan (Nov 5, 2021)

I've just come back from a days shooting, mostly video, with my R5 and Canon EF 100-400mm II L lens with the Canon EF-RF adapter (the plain one).

I've had a really odd thing happening when in video mode and having IBIS on (Camera(7)->IS (Image stabilizer) mode ->Digital IS->on, not enhanced), the LCD panel preview (but not the physical camera/lens itself - this was on a tripod!) was jumping up and down violently and the image shown seemed to lag as well - so when moving the camera I was getting both shaking and ghosting of images that should have been only on the screen a few seconds earlier. I'm not talking about a little shake here, but violent - perhaps up to 1/2 of the field of view, and at the refresh rate of the LCD panel. This was only in the preview mode mind, so starting to record seemed to calm the camera to the point that it was useable, but of course it was impossible to frame and preview what I was going to shoot. Setting stabilization->off seemed to prevent this happening, which is why I presume its IBIS related, even though I can't reconcile the ghosting as being a simple IBIS issue.

This is only in video mode - nothing odd was seen in photo mode at all. I got home and checked this wasn't a lens issue by putting my 24-105 RF lens on the body and the shaking in the viewfinder was still present. I was resigned to getting a repair done, but then I looked for a 'reset' function on the camera and found one in the menu system under wrench(5)->reset camera->basic settings, so I ran that and the problem seems to have gone away - hopefully for good!

Bizarre, or what! Anyone seen anything similar?!


----------



## LSXPhotog (Nov 5, 2021)

Magellan said:


> I've just come back from a days shooting, mostly video, with my R5 and Canon EF 100-400mm II L lens with the Canon EF-RF adapter (the plain one).
> 
> I've had a really odd thing happening when in video mode and having IBIS on (Camera(7)->IS (Image stabilizer) mode ->Digital IS->on, not enhanced), the LCD panel preview (but not the physical camera/lens itself - this was on a tripod!) was jumping up and down violently and the image shown seemed to lag as well - so when moving the camera I was getting both shaking and ghosting of images that should have been only on the screen a few seconds earlier. I'm not talking about a little shake here, but violent - perhaps up to 1/2 of the field of view, and at the refresh rate of the LCD panel. This was only in the preview mode mind, so starting to record seemed to calm the camera to the point that it was useable, but of course it was impossible to frame and preview what I was going to shoot. Setting stabilization->off seemed to prevent this happening, which is why I presume its IBIS related, even though I can't reconcile the ghosting as being a simple IBIS issue.
> 
> ...


Yes, this reflects performance similar to my extensive use with the EF 100-400 II and the Canon adaptor. There will be an occasional "vibration" as I like to call it where the camera just goes berserk for a short period. It will then settle down and work just fine after and never do it again for that weekend or sometimes later on in the same day. I have no confidence that Canon intends to fix this because they can't recreate it when I've mailed my camera in...it's just something that happens randomly out of the blue but almost always at 400mm.


----------

